# US Pricing



## AutoSaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

The all new Eos convertible will start at $27,990 in the US this Fall
Base includes
2.0 Liter Turbo engine
ESP
16 inch wheels
glass sunroof
$31,065
6-speed automatic transmission with Tiptronic
leather wrapped steering wheel, shift knob and brake handle
automatic headlights
dual-zone Climatronic climate control
12-way power driver seat
heated front seats and washer nozzles
windblocker
center armrest
trip computer
$36,850
3.2 liter, 250 horsepower V6 engine
wood trim
all-season tires
multi-function steering wheel
HomeLink
rain sensing wipers
satellite radio
Stand alone options include
DVD navigation
10 speaker 600 watts stereo
18 inch wheels (the V6 comes with 17 inch)


_Modified by AutoSaurus at 3:28 PM 5-19-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: US Pricing (AutoSaurus)*

where do the steerable Xenons figure in this? I've heard you have to get the VR6 to get them?


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: US Pricing (AutoSaurus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoSaurus* »_$36,850
3.2 liter, 250 horsepower V6 engine
multi-function steering wheel


I can't believe that the multi-function steering wheel is only avaiable on the VR6. Every picture thus far has them as well as all current models.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: US Pricing (AutoSaurus)*

Do you know if one of those steering wheel multi-functions happens to be paddle shifters? And Just for Gizmopop, the official press release reads like the Steerable Bi-Xenon headlights are a individual option that can be had with any model, not just the 3.2
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/06....v=44 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:41 PM 5-19-2006_


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: US Pricing (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

ALL-NEW VOLKSWAGEN EOS CONVERTIBLE – REVOLUTIONARY COUPE-SUNROOF-CONVERTIBLE, TOP-OF-THE LINE FEATURES, FUN IN THE SUN FOR UNDER $28,000
AUBURN HILLS, Mich. – Volkswagen of America, Inc. today announced pricing for its all-new, 2007 Eos convertible, arriving in showrooms this fall. This four-seater features a revolutionary three-panel roof that transforms a hardtop coupe roof with an integrated sunroof, to an open convertible. Volkswagen will offer the Eos with two engines: an award-winning 2.0 liter turbo, 200 horsepower, four cylinder starting at $27,990 and a 3.2 liter, 250 horsepower version of Volkswagen’s narrow angle V6 starting at $36,850.
In addition to the innovative CSC (coupe-sunroof-convertible) roof, the Eos includes high-quality standard features such as Electronic Stabilization Program (ESP), safety-optimized front headrests, front airbags and specially developed front side head-thorax airbags; 16-inch alloy wheels (17-inch standard on the V6 model), air conditioning system, fog lights, panoramic sunroof, power windows, and cruise control.
The dimensions of the Eos enhance the vehicle's dynamics. Together with its length and height, the vehicle's width lends the Eos a particularly powerful appearance and contributes to the car’s extraordinarily agile and safe handling characteristics. Its leading-edge roof engineering includes multi-folding components with fully automatic operation. The result is pure driving enjoyment regardless of whether the roof is up or down.
The Eos is available with an even more impressive lineup of options, including a double clutch (DSG™) 6-speed automatic transmission with Tiptronic®, steering wheel, shift knob and brake handle each wrapped in leather, automatic headlights, dual-zone Climatronic™ climate control, 12-way power driver seat, heated front seats and washer nozzles, windblocker, center armrest and trip computer, for $31,065. A further upgrade to the 3.2 liter, 250 horsepower V6 engine with added wood trim, all-season tires, multi-function steering wheel, HomeLink®, rain sensing wipers and satellite radio is available at $36,850. Additional options include a Dynaudio premium sound system with ten-channel amplifier, ten loudspeakers and 600-watt output power, bi-Xenon headlights with dynamic and static cornering lights, DVD navigation system, park distance control and 18-inch alloy wheels.


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: US Pricing (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Do you know if one of those steering wheel multi-functions happens to be paddle shifters? 


sport packages EOS will come with pladdles


_Modified by Jpics at 3:49 PM 5-19-2006_


----------



## Arch101 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: US Pricing (Jpics)*

Does VW realize that at these prices, most buyers of this kind of car are going to look at the Volvo more than the VW? People expect a Volvo in the $30k on up range. I still think VW is shooting itself in the foot going upmarket. They really needed to come up with a cabrio replacement in the low 20s. This car would have made a great Audi.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: US Pricing (Arch101)*

I find in life that most people need to focus on earning more money and less time observing that nice things cost money. I also see an alarming amount of people who drive junk and live like paupers because they insist on consuming $4 coffee, marajuhana, and having their oil changed for them instead of getting off their helpless lazy ass and doing things for themselves. The Eos is a premium car, its not an econobox...and its not priced for the Budweiser and Marlboro market. This is a wise approach to moving upmarket. The Phaeton, stellar car that it is, was the wrong approach. . When I was in high school in 1989, I was shocked that the snobby chick next to me in my science class got a new Cabriolet that cost almost $20,000. If you adjust for inflation, that's $32.500 today using the CPI inflation calculator. That's right where the Eos is today...its wages that have remained flat.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:30 PM 5-21-2006_


----------



## Jim07044 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: US Pricing (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_The Eos is a premium car, its not an econobox...This is a wise approach to moving upmarket._Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:30 PM 5-21-2006_

But many consumers associate the Volkswagen brand in the same price tier as Honda, Toyota, and Nissan. If those Japanese brands move products upscale, they tag it an Acura, Lexus, and Infiniti. Lately, the trend is to offer more luxuries and features for bargain pricing. The on-the-paper difference between a Toyota and a Lexus may be narrowing, but the badge and pricing are the clear separators for consumers. The VW Eos 2.0T should be priced $25,000-$28,000 and the V6 should not go higher than $32,000 with all options. Unfortunately, VW continues to overestimate the US market and learns the hard lesson when the sales numbers are lower than expected.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: US Pricing (Jim07044)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim07044* »_
But many consumers associate the Volkswagen brand in the same price tier as Honda, Toyota, and Nissan. If those Japanese brands move products upscale, they tag it an Acura, Lexus, and Infiniti. Lately, the trend is to offer more luxuries and features for bargain pricing. The on-the-paper difference between a Toyota and a Lexus may be narrowing, but the badge and pricing are the clear separators for consumers. The VW Eos 2.0T should be priced $25,000-$28,000 and the V6 should not go higher than $32,000 with all options. Unfortunately, VW continues to overestimate the US market and learns the hard lesson when the sales numbers are lower than expected. 

The problem with that assertion is that you are right in terms of market perception and wrong on strategy. The moment Gely, Red Dragon, Long March or howver the Chinese will call their brands are arriving onshore U.S. offering a Camry equivalent for $ 11,990, you'll see Honda, Toyota and allt he otehrs move upstream very quickly (or move downstram as dead bodies). VW was just the first to realize. Besides, selling your car below cost is not only illegal, its also not the smartest business move (VW averages $ 300-1,000 in profits per car, they don't price their cars the way they do because they are complete fools).
EDIT: The sales numbers for VW in the U.S. never were the problem (except in the final model year for the Passat and the Jetta - which was to be expected). The problem is that even at the more upscale pricing they used in the last couple of years, due to the Euro/US-DOllar exchange rate, European produced cars don't generate profits. Problem is that the price structure was set when the Euro was much lower versus the greenback. A car with the engineering and refinement of the V6 Eos should cost the 35k Euro (45k USD) they are charging here. 


_Modified by JML at 7:14 AM 5-22-2006_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I think this is a very Good price for a HARD TOP VW.. sure it would be nice to be a bit cheaper what car wouldnt but that doesnt mean the EOS is price way out there. Look at the Pontiac.. same price ohh wow with 201hp and only automatic transmission.. for my money I will take the EOS.. you guys can get the Pontiac.. with the automatic transmission and crappy V6
I will keep my 6 speed chipped EOS
JT


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_I think this is a very Good price for a HARD TOP VW.. sure it would be nice to be a bit cheaper what car wouldnt but that doesnt mean the EOS is price way out there. Look at the Pontiac.. same price ohh wow with 201hp and only automatic transmission.. for my money I will take the EOS.. *you guys can get the Pontiac.. with the automatic transmission and crappy V6*I will keep my 6 speed chipped EOS
JT


And the last reveiw of the Pontiac said the chassis is so weak without a fixed roof that even with the top up the cowl shook and the top sqeaked over every bump in the road....








Same bunch said the Eos was tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: US Pricing (Jim07044)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim07044* »_
But many consumers associate the Volkswagen brand in the same price tier as* Honda*, *Toyota*, and* Nissan*. If those Japanese brands move products upscale, they tag it an Acura, Lexus, and Infiniti. 

S2000?? Camry Solara Convertible?? 350Z ??
I know that the S2000 and the 350Z are higker performance, but soft tops and less luxury. And the Solara starts at $27,520 with a soft top and MUCH less equipment......
You're right that they have the upscale, like the Lexus SC430. Sure it's a V8 w/ 288hp, but it's also $66,020 base price!! And no sunroof!! I don't think that the fully loaded 3.2 at $40,000 will be missing *$26,000 *worth of equipment. 
I'm sorry, but I've driven the Eos, and it's a *BARGAIN*!! Wait. what was that?? Oh yeah, *BARGAIN*!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VW!


----------



## Jim07044 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: US Pricing (JML)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML* »_The sales numbers for VW in the U.S. never were the problem.

Wow. What world are you living in? The new Passats and Jettas are not selling as well as expected or at the same pace as Accord/Camry and Civics. The previous generation GTI was a poor seller. The Passat W8 was a poor seller. The Corrado was a poor seller. VW has a current and recent history of poor sales in the US, attributable to below average product reliability and poor customer service reputation in the service department. The new products are tempting to recommend, but I am still waiting to see the customer service improve to more consistent satisfactory levels across the US network.


----------



## Jim07044 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: US Pricing (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_S2000?? Camry Solara Convertible?? 350Z ??!

To the average consumer, hardtop convertible and softop convertible makes no difference. In fact, many may quickly notice how much sacrafice the hardtop convertible requires in extra weight (taxing that standard 2.0T engine) and trunk space packaging. I think the numbers that manufacturers rely on for product development still show that convertibles are used as an extra car (not as primary vehicle) and only during the warmer seasons (not in winter/snow).
In terms of competition, I think the Eos 2.0T will be cross-shopped with the Camry Convertible, Pontiac G6 Convertible, and Sebring Convertible. There aren't too many 4-seat convertibles in the under-$40K tier to choose from. Of those choices, the Eos is the smallest of the bunch, the only European offering, and the priciest (the others all offer V6 power for 2.0T price).


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: US Pricing (Jim07044)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim07044* »_
Wow. What world are you living in? The new Passats and Jettas are not selling as well as expected or at the same pace as Accord/Camry and Civics. The previous generation GTI was a poor seller. The Passat W8 was a poor seller. The Corrado was a poor seller. VW has a current and recent history of poor sales in the US, attributable to below average product reliability and poor customer service reputation in the service department. The new products are tempting to recommend, but I am still waiting to see the customer service improve to more consistent satisfactory levels across the US network.

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

What are you talking about? the average consumer has never even been inside a hardtop! Sacrafice what on a hardtop? weight... the SLE Camry Solora Convertible weight is 3439 lbs.. doesnt seem to light to me. and trunk space on the eos is about 13.3 cu. ft. and the solora has something like 13.8 cu. ft. What else are you sacraficing, noise.. i read on an article that the eos is quiter then the new jetta with the top up and i know that the eos will out handle american/japanese softops. (does now include sport car softops like s2000, 350Z)
JT



_Modified by x9t at 1:52 AM 5-31-2006_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Besides solora only comes in crappy automatic.. and even if i wanted an automatic i would still pay 
Here's the Solara you've configured. 
Be sure to print out this summary and present it when you meet with the dealer. But remember, the vehicle price in this summary is only approximate - the actual price will be set by the dealer.


Model:

SLE V6 Convertible 5-Speed Automatic ( 2788) $30,210 

Delivery, Handling and Processing Fee:** $580 

Options: $2,000 
50 State Emissions, Touch-Screen DVD Navigation system[6] w/JBL AM/FM CD w/XM Satellite Radio Capability[3], Vehicle Stability Control[7] with Traction Control and Brake Assist[8] 

Accessories: $449 
Sirius Satellite Radio ( P2) $449 

Total MSRP:*** $33,239 

JT


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: US Pricing (Jim07044)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim07044* »_
To the average consumer, hardtop convertible and softop convertible makes no difference. In fact, many may quickly notice how much sacrafice the hardtop convertible requires in extra weight (taxing that standard 2.0T engine) and trunk space packaging. I think the numbers that manufacturers rely on for product development still show that convertibles are used as an extra car (not as primary vehicle) and only during the warmer seasons (not in winter/snow).
In terms of competition, I think the Eos 2.0T will be cross-shopped with the Camry Convertible, Pontiac G6 Convertible, and Sebring Convertible. There aren't too many 4-seat convertibles in the under-$40K tier to choose from. Of those choices, the Eos is the smallest of the bunch, the only European offering, and the priciest (the others all offer V6 power for 2.0T price).


Actually a hard top is a better choice Insurance should be lower because the hardtop protects whats inside your car alot better than a ragtop...(although newer ragtops are made of sturdier materials they are still easier to get into) 

I have no doubt it will be cross shopped against the verts you named, but it will also be shopped against the $40K+ crowd as well...
as for V6 power, one thing is the hp numbers and another is the actual performance, the 2.0T is no slouch.


----------



## jayparry (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: US Pricing (gizmopop)*

Remember there is already a new beetle cabrio. they cant price the eos on top of that car ($22k)


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: US Pricing (jayparry)*

I am a 50 year old, adult male head of household with a wife and two teenage sons. We love cars and are looking for a fun, sporty convertible that we can all fit in when going to a restaurant (for example). We already have a Hemi Durango, so this will be simply a fun, sporty car that we all can enjoy and be proud of.
We will NEVER consider a VW new beetle cabrio. Never.
We will NEVER consider a Toyota.
We will NEVER consider a Pontiac.
We can't fit in a Honda S2000 or 350Z.
The Volvo is more expensive, nerdy, and does not have the sunroof.
The Saab is really nerdy, and I don't want a cloth roof.
The A4 is okay, but too expensive with options.
The BMW is nice, but too expensive, and has a cloth roof. It is also a lame duck and will be dated by next year.
Audi will have their version of this, but I need a car by late summer/early fall and can't wait for them to jerk around.
VW should not confuse Beetle buyers with Eos buyers. 
We want a 2.0T, DSG (but with a GTI/R32 DSG shift knob), sport package, 18" wheels, heated seats, Sirius, red leather interior, silver exterior.
The dealer is right by my house. They are serious about Customer Service. Give me this car for low to mid 30s with a good lease and I'm there. I may even buy it at the end and keep it in the family.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

DO IT dude DO IT!!!
Then chip it to smoke those Toyotas and Pontiacs..
JT


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: US Pricing (jayparry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayparry* »_Remember there is already a new beetle cabrio. they _cant_ price the eos on top of that car ($22k)

Actually yes they can and that is the point...The Beetle convertible is no longer available with the 1.8T, so anyone looking for a new "sporty" convertible from VW isn't going to look to long at the current New Beetle.
The Eos slots above the New Beetle convertible, the base price is right above a loaded New Beetle.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: US Pricing (Jim07044)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim07044* »_But many consumers associate the Volkswagen brand in the same price tier as Honda, Toyota, and Nissan. If those Japanese brands move products upscale, they tag it an Acura, Lexus, and Infiniti. Lately, the trend is to offer more luxuries and features for bargain pricing. The on-the-paper difference between a Toyota and a Lexus may be narrowing, but the badge and pricing are the clear separators for consumers. 

Here's another perspective... Honda,Toyota and Nissan did the move upscale to compete directly with the German Brands of Mercedes, BMW, and a lesser extent Audi, But VW is already a German brand who for the longest time has had cars that compete with the other Germans is most segments....the main thing is those others don not bring their lowest models to the U.S. and if you think about it, neither does VW as we don't get Lupo or the Polo. 
Everyone is always saying why doesn't VW rely on the Japanese strategy of having an Upscale brand and most will point to Audi in the same breath...on the flip side, ask yourself why don't BMW and MB have an entry level brand to compete against VW, Japanese and domestic brands.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jim07044* »_ The VW Eos 2.0T should be priced $25,000-$28,000 and the V6 should not go higher than $32,000 with all options. Unfortunately, VW continues to overestimate the US market and learns the hard lesson when the sales numbers are lower than expected. 

The Eos is a European 4 seater hardtop convertible. compared to *EVERY* other Euro 4 seat vert (hardtop or otherwise) the Eos is a steal. 
A loaded V6 SAAB 9-3 Aero is $48,860
A near loaded Volvo C70 is $49,132 (a few options where left out) 
a nicely loaded E46 BMW 330 ragtop vert (225 hp engine) is $55K+ (i left out more expensive wheel options)
a nicely loaded A4 3.0 vert (the new 3.2 isn't available yet) is $54K+ (again some things left out)
an equally equipped VW Eos 3.2 V6 is $42K
but more to the point 
A loaded 2.0T SAAB 9-3 is 44K+
A loaded E46 325 vert(184 hp) is $50K+
A loaded 1.8T A4 is $46K+
The Loaded VR6 Eos is still more affordable than the loaded lower models of other European carmakes, and as many have stated in these forums, you don't need to get the loaded VR6. 
The Eos isn't overpriced.


----------

